# More baby goat cuteness :) And some nice preggy bellies too



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I know you guys are probably getting tired of all the baby pics but here are some more that we took this evening. They are just too cute 

All pics below are of Dill's GA Headliner AKA Jerry, he's only 2 weeks old in the pics 
















Is he cute or what 
















Talker and Cracker








Solo and Cracker








Beautiful Solo








Poor tired Mabel, she's on day 140 today 








Sydney, only a month left for her 








Sydney and Stella


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

serious cuteness!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

They are ADORABLE!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

They are so sweet! I love first one!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

Awwwww! LOVELY


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

very cute goats!! 
:scratch: I thought I read in another thread that you do NOT like flashy goats. :laugh: These are some flashy kidos!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies*

Thanks! :thumb: :hug:



freedomstarfarm said:


> :scratch: I thought I read in another thread that you do NOT like flashy goats. :laugh: These are some flashy kidos!


By flash I mean I don't like alot of white. I do like them moonspots! I'm not crazy over Crackers color, I bought her because I really liked the parents. I do wish she did not have any white. I'm not super fond of Mabel's color either, I'm hoping her kids don't have all that flash :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

Yep ...very cute...thanks for sharing with us.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies*



Lost Prairie said:


> Thanks! :thumb: :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wink: Got it!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

Aww - such sweet goaties! Love your new little buckling! He's just super adorable and what nice conformation! :thumb:

Congrats on a lovely herd!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

Thank you! I took these this morning and can't help sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: More baby goat cuteness  And some nice preggy bellies *

Awww.......


----------

